# unfit and no stamina



## 2wd (9 Sep 2011)

I cant keep sitting on by backside and took the plunge and bought a new Felt QX65 Hybrid to get fit

I haven't really done any sport since my late teens (does fishing count  ) and now at 48 realise I should have done more

Took the bike out for the past two days,first one for about a mile just to get used to riding and the bike and the second time about 2 miles.

The only way to get back home is to end the ride up a hill and it nearly killed me  ,even on the flats my legs were hurting

Legs were like jelly and out of breath,I expected it to be hard but not like this  

My plan was to do the same small circular route round the estate for about two weeks so I dont end up embarrasing myself and end up too far then ringing the Mrs to pick me up

Any tips on increasing stamina most welcome

Oh and due to something pre-diabetic (cant recall the name) I cant drink glucose based energy drinks

Thanks


----------



## Trevrev (9 Sep 2011)

I've been there, and i'm sure alot of others on here have too.
You've just got to keep plugging away. The fact is you're unfit and you body isn't liking the change!
It'll soon get used to it. But remember, don't do too much too soon.
Not only will it hurt, but it'll put you off doing the excercise. Take it steady.

Trev.


----------



## 2wd (9 Sep 2011)

Thanks Trev

I meant to add, should I have a rest day or bearing in mind we are only talking a small 2 mile ride, do this every day

I have also been looking at adding some bar ends to get me up those hills 

I never realised how fit my old man must have been before he suddenly passed on recently

He used to ride miles every day on his old 5 speed drop handle


----------



## dongo (9 Sep 2011)

I was similar to you a year or so ago, had done very little exercise for quite a while. It takes some effort to overcome that inertia so well done for getting this far.

I reckon the best advice is:

1 - Don't give up, it will get easier, it will get more enjoyable and it's worth the effort.

2 - Don't overdo it, getting an injury isn't going to make you any fitter. Do what you can and increase in small increments.

3 - Mix it up, for general fitness improvements try to do a range of activities - walking, jogging, cycling, press-ups, basic weights - it'll be more interesting and exercising in different ways will be better for overall fitness and reduce the risk of injury.

4 - Set realistic but challenging targets and track your progress towards them with achievable milestones - helps to maintain motivation

5 - Don't compare yourself to others, their circumstances will be different, record *your* performance and use it to gauge *your *improvement


In your case I'd start by riding a little further each time on the flat and not worrying too much about the hill, this will help build some general stamina. See how far you get up the hill but don't be afraid to walk. 

When you're doing four or five miles regularly on the flat leave keep going the same distance and work on going further up the hill each time.

It worked for me.


----------



## mcshroom (9 Sep 2011)

Just keep at it, it will get easier soon.






My experience was that it took about two weeks to not feel like I was about to die after a very short bike ride, and ached a lot to start with, but in time your body adapts and soon you'll be fine.


----------



## 2wd (9 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the encouragemnt 

Makes me feel much better already


----------



## Bobtoo (9 Sep 2011)

The above is all good advice but you might want to be smarter with your gears, I think that's what got me through the "wall". Legs on fire- change down, legs spinning wildly- change up. Don't bother too much about road speed, just try and keep a decent cadence up and use the gear that allows that. I've seen talk of 90rpm on here but I think 60rpm is a good cadence to start with. 

You might want to look at the way you've set the bike up too, a small tweak to the seat or handlebars can make a big difference. Make sure everything still spins freely and the tyres are fully inflated.

it really is amazing how quickly you get into it, and it's great when you sail past a point where you had to stop before.


----------



## coffeejo (9 Sep 2011)

Whenever I'm struggling, I remember the first ride I ever did on my bike, cycling home from the shop. I was ready to sell it on eBay after the first mile and would have been happy to give it away by the third. That was in January. Last month, I did 85 miles and although I struggled on the last stretch home, it wasn't anywhere near as bad as that first ride! 

Trust me, keep at it and it does improve.


----------



## 2wd (9 Sep 2011)

How about fitting the bar ends,has that helped anyone?


----------



## BrumJim (9 Sep 2011)

Time.
Forget any quick fixes, fiddling with equipment, buying a more expensive bike, the only thing that works is keep going at it, and not giving up.

My fitness is due to initially committing to commuting in every day on my bike (6 miles), and pushing it every day. Then came from monthly weekend rides climbing hills in the area - 35 mile rides, then pushing up to a 50 mile Sportive.

Take some measurements now (resting heart rate, leg circumference, waist, weight), and then again in 6 months, and not before. Then you will see clear evidence of increase in strength and fitness.


----------



## SquareDaff (9 Sep 2011)

2wd said:


> How about fitting the bar ends,has that helped anyone?


It helps you get into a more aerodynamic position so you have less wind resistance but won't help with your general fitness. Only hard work will do that I'm afraid!!


----------



## 2wd (9 Sep 2011)

well I have just fitted my little trip computer and took the bike out

What I thought my first outing was 1 mile turned out t be 1/2 mile, and my second was 1 mile not 2  

So my third outing just now,ended up being 3 miles and what a difference the 3rd dayhas made

Ok,bit out of breath,legs a little tired but the difference between day 1 and day 3 is fantastic

adjusted my seat another 1" up as well,so think that helped

Thanks for all then advice chaps

And to anyone in the same boat as me.......

Keep at it


----------



## e-rider (9 Sep 2011)

you've been 30 years without exercise - what do you expect?

the key thing is don't do too much too soon otherwise you get muscle injuries and the like.

Build up slowly and within a year you'll be like a new person!


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

dongo said:


> I was similar to you a year or so ago, had done very little exercise for quite a while. It takes some effort to overcome that inertia so well done for getting this far.
> 
> I reckon the best advice is:
> 
> ...





Superb post !!!!!

I have nothing to add other than good luck


----------



## Tyke (9 Sep 2011)

Just keep doing a little more each ride but don't overdo things and it will come.

You have done the hardest part by making a start. Well done.


----------



## Bobtoo (9 Sep 2011)

You can use Where's the Path http://wtp2.appspot.com/wheresthepath.htm or the Measure tool on Google Earth to see how long a proposed route is, or to check the distance given by your bike computer. It's handy when you're trying to extend your route a bit, you can find out exactly how much distance your detour will add.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Sep 2011)

dongo said:


> I was similar to you a year or so ago, had done very little exercise for quite a while. It takes some effort to overcome that inertia so well done for getting this far.
> 
> I reckon the best advice is:
> 
> ...



What he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## oldfatfool (9 Sep 2011)

If you live at the top of the hill, pop the bike in the car and drive to the bottom of a long moderate slope. Cycle up it as far as you can, turn round and freewheel back to your car, go home. As the days progress you will find yourself climbing further and further up the hill 'till you no longer need the car. I was lucky I lived at the bottom of a hill


----------



## 2wd (9 Sep 2011)

Some great advice,thanks very much


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Sep 2011)

2wd- when I started riding my bike again 3 years ago at 49 I started off just as you have. Within 3 months I was doing 25 miles so keep at it- it even becomes fun.
After a month I went out with my son and rode up the hill from my house, he thought because he was a fit footballer he'd be OK but at the top he had to get off and lie down feeling queasy.

Two years ago I did the Whitehaven to tynemouth Coast to Coast going over Whinlater Pass.
This year I did the 67 mile Northern Rock Cyclone, riding the 8 miles to get to the start and then home after!

... let us know how you get on- keep going- fantastic!


----------



## DTD (9 Sep 2011)

Took me a year and a half to get from being knackered after a mile or two, to riding my first century.
Agree with the comments about seat height, pedalling in a lower gear, keeping at it. Taking up cycling was one of the best things I've ever done, so good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2011)

2wd, I was pretty much in the same boat as you two and a half years ago.....except I was older. My only advice is that you should make riding a bike seem like fun. If that means visits to the pub, that's good. Pick a pub a bit further away on your next ride. The last thing you want to do is make your time in the saddle seem like a duty or a chore. Get on the bike and explore the little alleys and lanes that you never noticed as a motorist, or on foot. If it becomes fun, you will do it because you want to, and when that happens, there really is no way back....


----------



## 2wd (10 Sep 2011)

When I went out on day 3 (yesterday) I loved it

Mainly on the flat but really enjoyed the 2.8 miles out of 3 (last 0.2 mile hill not enjoyable but much easier than day 1and 2)

No cycling Saturday as I'm at Chester races (lots of beer  ) but cant wait for Sunday now

Very addictive and feel tons better for getting out and doing something.

Really appreciate all the encouraging comments

Thanks


----------



## Becs (11 Sep 2011)

Good on you! I agree with the post that mentioned making sure you're in the right gear. My friend was really struggling until she realised what her granny ring was for! Maybe putting the bike in the car and finding a nice flat loop would be a good idea before you start tackling too many hills? then you could increase your distance quite quickly which will be very motivating. The other thing to bear in mind (particularly if you are in a hard gear) is that your legs may ache until you are properly warmed up - which for me takes a good few miles!

Keep us updated!


----------



## 2wd (11 Sep 2011)

^^^
Just been out again for another couple of miles but its blowing a gale up in these hills, so it felt like riding uphill anyway  

I did tackle "my hill" though at the end of the ride,I wouldnt say I sailed up it but I got to to the top pretty much still in breath and still alive  

It all about determination and perseverance


----------



## gypsy (11 Sep 2011)

2wd said:


> ^^^
> Just been out again for another couple of miles but its blowing a gale up in these hills, so it felt like riding uphill anyway
> 
> I did tackle "my hill" though at the end of the ride,I wouldnt say I sailed up it but I got to to the top pretty much still in breath and still alive
> ...


with that kind of determination you"ll be doing 10miles + in no time good look. 
(dont forget to warm up and warm down after)


----------



## Banjo (11 Sep 2011)

Keep at it and your fitness will improve quickly. 

You definitely need rest days.Rest is as important as exercise. I would go for riding every second day now and increasing to riding 5 days of 7 as you get fitter. Good Luck


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2011)

I'd echo all the good advice above.

The nice thing about the bicycle is that it's a very efficient machine and will rapidly repay your efforts.
The important thing is to take it easy, use the gears, don't force the pace and enjoy the scenery.

'Cyclecraft' by Franklin is the Bible for staying alive on the road if you're new to 2 wheels, great advice on road positioning etc.

August 2010, I do a night ride from Oxford to London, about 65 miles, I meet a lady participant by the name of 'Feline', she'd been cycling a few months on a nice hybrid and this was going to be her longest ride - and she did great! A couple of weeks ago on a Custom made Titanium Audax bike she completed Paris-Brest-Paris, 1200km in under 90hrs. She's only just 8 years younger than you. Makes you think, eh?


----------



## BirdOnnaBike (12 Sep 2011)

I'm 49 and a year ago, returned to cycling after a couple of decades off. First time out, a couple of miles and I was knackered. I reckoned I'd be able to do 35 miles or so (to town and back) in a couple of months, but was doing it easily within a couple of weeks. You might surprise yourself! It's amazing how quickly the body adapts. I go at my own pace and if my teenage sons want to go at their's, I let them! Just catch them up later on. At first I was overtaken on our cycle track by pensioners. Now, I'm overtaking people younger than me on bikes twice the price of mine. I started last year with a heavy, steel bike and just got a Cannondale Quick CX for my upcoming 50th! I'm more excited about that than I would be about anything else I could get, for a present. It's probably half the weight of my other bike and I realise I did myself a bit of a favour, with the steel bike as unintentionally gave myself a good workout.

The only advice I can add to the brilliant advice the others have given you is... as you go a bit longer, if anything causes you discomfort - adjust it til you get it right! (You sometimes need to do a few miles to find what aches, or chafes, or is uncomfortable for you!) Don't be afraid to change out a saddle, or adjust it, or think analytically about what it is that causes you discomfort (if anything does) - that way you'll nip problems in the bud and are likely to put in more miles.


----------



## montage (12 Sep 2011)

2wd said:


> ^^^
> Just been out again for another couple of miles but its blowing a gale up in these hills, so it felt like riding uphill anyway
> 
> I did tackle "my hill" though at the end of the ride,I wouldnt say I sailed up it but I got to to the top pretty much still in breath and still alive
> ...



..and enjoying it


----------



## deanE (12 Sep 2011)

Started cycling in July; turned 65 this month; did first Audax (52K) yesterday; great fun. Whole new world with some great people.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Sep 2011)

deanE said:


> Started cycling in July; turned 65 this month; did first Audax (52K) yesterday; great fun. Whole new world with some great people.



Congratulations and I agree you do meet some wonderful people


----------



## 2wd (13 Sep 2011)

Some great achievments going on here,well done  

This bloomin wind is wrecking my cycling plans though  

We live quite high up in the hills and its been really bad these past few days


----------



## 2wd (13 Sep 2011)

Well I would just like to thank you all for the great advice and encouragement I have received.

I dont think I would have believed in my self as much without it.

I have tonight braved the wind and been on a 6 mile ride,faced two hills in a headwind

Top speed 20mph,averaged 9mph and arrived home only slighty out of breath,legs coped fine 

Most importantly I enjoyed it......

Apart from bunny hopping up a kerb,getting it all wrong and then fell off


----------

